# Download-Fehler (Origin / Battlefield3)



## Ic3Gh0ul (29. September 2011)

Weiß jemand was es mit dem Fehler "Leider erfüllst du nicht die Voraussetzungen für den Download dieses Spiels." auf sich hat? Ist auch aufgetreten, als ich es über US-Proxy versucht habe.
System:
HD 6870
AMD 955
8GB RAM
Win 7
Verstehe wirklich nicht was da los ist, finde es auch dämlich von EA keinen Grund anzugeben sondern nur zu sagen, dass es nicht geht.
Haben ja wohl mehrere aber ne Lösung habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen.Ist eigentlich irgendwo bei EA das Alter angegeben könnte ja seien, dass ich es falsch angegeben habe und EA mich jetzt auch nach 23 Uhr nicht laden lassen möchte wegen des Jugendschutztes allerdings ist auf dem Account auch BC2 weswegen ich es ziemlich sinnlos fände.


GELÖST

NEUEN ORIGIN ACCOUNT MACHEN ABER BEI LAND USA WÄHLEN - GEHT SOFORT 



mfg


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2011)

Ic3Gh0ul schrieb:


> ... und EA mich jetzt auch nach 23 Uhr nicht laden lassen möchte wegen des Jugendschutzes ...


 Das ist doch vollkommen sinnlos!?

a) Kauft sich ein Jugendlicher das Spiel tagsüber und lässt es über Nacht runterladen
b) Wieso sollte ein bedenkliches Spiel nur BIS 23 Uhr verfügbar sein? Sinnvoller wäre doch AB 23 Uhr, wenn die gefährdeten Jugendlichen im Bett sind (wer's glaubt).
c) Wenn das Spiel schon im Account ist, dann ist der Accountinhaber ja wohl offensichtlich berechtigt, das Spiel zu spielen - wieso gibt es dann überhaupt eine derartige Beschränkung ?


----------



## MisterSmith (30. September 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommen sinnlos!?
> 
> a) Kauft sich ein Jugendlicher das Spiel tagsüber und lässt es über Nacht runterladen
> b) Wieso sollte ein bedenkliches Spiel nur BIS 23 Uhr verfügbar sein? Sinnvoller wäre doch AB 23 Uhr, wenn die gefährdeten Jugendlichen im Bett sind (wer's glaubt).
> c) Wenn das Spiel schon im Account ist, dann ist der Accountinhaber ja wohl offensichtlich berechtigt, das Spiel zu spielen - wieso gibt es dann überhaupt eine derartige Beschränkung ?


 Zu a)
EA hält sich vermutlich nur an ein Deutsches Gesetz.

Zu b)
Er hatte geschrieben, *auch* nach 23 Uhr. 

Zu c)
Wenn es eine Verschenk-Option gibt oder geben wird, könnte diese Trennung durchaus Sinn machen. Und der Account berechtigt einem, wie bei Steam, zu gar nichts.


----------



## phily (30. September 2011)

vielleicht eine doofe frage,aber ich blick bei den ganzen news zu bf3 nicht mehr durch.wenn ich jetzt nix vorbestellt hab und auch kein medal of honor hab, kann ich dann trotzdem die beta spielen??


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2011)

Nee, Du kannst die Beta nur spielen, wenn Du bestimmte Dinge erfüllst - was genau, das weiß ich nicht. Aber es kann sich nicht einfach so jeder anmelden.


----------



## phily (30. September 2011)

weil hier auf pcgames zu lesen ist:

 "Ab diesem Zeitpunkt schaltet Electronic Arts via Origin die  Download-Möglichkeiten des Clients frei. Diese laufen dann unabhängig  von Vorbestellungen über den genannten EA-Distributionsservice sowie  bestimmten, registrierten Medal of Honor-Versionen (Limited- und Tier  1-Edition)."

jetzt bin ich durcheinander


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Zu a)
> EA hält sich vermutlich nur an ein Deutsches Gesetz.


Und wieso kann man dann bereits gekaufte Spiele in Steam rund um die Uhr runterladen, völlig egal, ob die hierzulande jugendgefährdenend, indiziert oder beschlagnahmt sind?



> Zu b)
> Er hatte geschrieben, *auch* nach 23 Uhr.


Oh, stimmt. Mein Fehler.



> Zu c)
> Wenn es eine Verschenk-Option gibt oder geben wird, könnte diese Trennung durchaus Sinn machen. Und der Account berechtigt einem, wie bei Steam, zu gar nichts.


 Mit Geschenken hat der Vertrieb aber nichts mehr zu tun. 

Außerdem berechtigt ein Spiel in einem Account bei Steam sehr wohl zu etwas, und zwar, das Spiel jederzeit runterladen und spielen zu dürfen. In den meisten Fällen sogar auf unzähligen eigenen PCs.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2011)

@phily: naja, dann versuch es einfach mal ^^  ich hab davon noch nix gehört


@Worrel: bei Steam hast Du durch Kreditkartenkauf oder per Kauf des Spiels im Laden halt im Zweifel damit schon "bewiesen", dass du nicht erst 12 bist


----------



## phily (30. September 2011)

habs grad mal mit der altersverfizierung versucht.er sagt aber immer ich hätte was falsch eingegeben.hab diesen neuen perso,obs daran liegt...wer weiß.

der grund, warum ich die beta eigentlich nur spielen will, ist, dass ich gern wissen würde, wie das waffenfeeling ist,das gameplay an sich halt. aber in den meisten beiträgen meckert jeder nur über clippingfehler,lags und so, was ich persönlich für unwichtig halte, weil derartige probleme ja so oder so früher oder später behoben werden, naja zumindest behoben werden können. 

ganz plakativ: ist es nun ein battlefield 3 oder ein bad company 3 in groß? mich würden kleine details interessieren, ob die waffen sie vom handling her eher an bf 2 oder bc2 erinnern.bei bf2 konnte man ja auch mal mit einer p90 das 50er magazin verschießen,ohne großen schaden anzurichten,wenn die entfernung entsprechend groß war. im gegensatz dazu bc2, wo man ja quasi mit jeder waffe alles getroffen hat,was mir nicht gefallen hat.

wie seht ihr eigentlich die chance, bald mal videomaterial von anderen karten  zu gesicht zu bekommen? bei bf2, gabs damals massig material von mehreren karten, soweit ich mich recht erinnere.

edith sagt: ups,bin ja total offtopic. @herb:können wir nicht mal einen sammelthread zum betagameplay aufmachen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2011)

Ich hatte in der Beta keinen einzigen Fehler und auch keine Lags bei ca. 8-9 Stunden Spielzeit seit Dienstag. Die Waffen kommen wir ähnlich wie bei BF BC2 vor. BF2 kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. September 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und wieso kann man dann bereits gekaufte Spiele in Steam rund um die Uhr runterladen, völlig egal, ob die hierzulande jugendgefährdenend, indiziert oder beschlagnahmt sind?


Weil Steam sich um das Gesetz nicht schert, keine Ahnung weshalb. Streng genommen dürfte es rein gesetzlich auch nicht seine Abo-Plattform an unter 18 Jährige anbieten.



Worrel schrieb:


> Außerdem berechtigt ein Spiel in einem Account bei Steam sehr wohl zu etwas, und zwar, das Spiel jederzeit runterladen und spielen zu dürfen. In den meisten Fällen sogar auf unzähligen eigenen PCs.


Okay, da habe ich deine Aussage wohl zu genau genommen, mein Fehler. Ich meinte dass eher so, dass man keine rechtliche Handhabe hat, wenn einem ein Spiel zum Beispiel im Account gesperrt oder gelöscht wird.


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Worrel: bei Steam hast Du durch Kreditkartenkauf  oder per Kauf des Spiels im Laden halt im Zweifel damit schon  "bewiesen", dass du nicht erst 12 bist


Man kann bei Steam auch mit Ckick&Buy oder PayPal zahlen, ohne eine Kreditkarte haben zu müssen.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass eher so, dass man keine rechtliche Handhabe hat, wenn einem ein Spiel zum Beispiel im Account gesperrt oder gelöscht wird.


 Warum sollten die das machen?
Das gibt dann doch einen geschäftsschädigenden Aufschrei in der Community.

Oder anders gesagt:
In meinem Steam Account gibt es indizierte Spiele; beschlagnahmte Spiele; ein Spiel, bei dem der Publisher eine andere Version als der Entwickler veröffentlicht hat - und von dem man jetzt beide Versionen im Account hat.

Was muss denn noch alles passieren, damit mir ein Spiel gestrichen wird?


----------



## chbdiablo (30. September 2011)

@phily, die beta is eine open beta, also jeder kann sich einen key besorgen. der neue personalausweis geht da tatsächlich nicht, die persoverfizierung geht bisher nur mit dem alten ausweis, du musst also entweder ab 23 ran, jemanden fragen oder einen generator benutzen.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. September 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...
> Was muss denn noch alles passieren, damit mir ein Spiel gestrichen wird?


 Das hängt wohl mit der Anzahl der Nutzer zusammen, die können da nicht alles und jeden Kontrollieren. Aber wenn beispielsweise irgendwas bei der Bezahlung mit PayPal schief läuft, selbst wenn es unverschuldet ist, dann war es das mit dem Zugriff auf die Spiele im Account.
Denn Steam meldet das an PayPal und die sperren dir dann dein Konto.

Das Problem ist nicht, dass so etwas passiert, Fehler treten natürlich überall auf, sondern das man überhaupt keine rechtlichen Möglichkeiten hat dagegen vorzugehen.

Und es gibt keinen Aufschrei, weil es natürlich nur eine kleine Minderheit betrifft, und solange einem das nicht selbst passiert, kümmert es einen auch nicht besonders.

Kann auch sein dass die Forenbeiträge die ich dazu gelesen habe, alle nicht wahr sind, glaube ich aber nicht.
Erinnere mich noch gut an einen, da kam Sinngemäß als Antwort vom Support "Der Fall ist abgeschlossen und es wird sich auch nichts mehr daran ändern".


----------



## phily (30. September 2011)

@*chbdiablo: danke für die info, dann werd ichs morgen abend versuchen, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass ichs heute nacht, aufgrund eines gepflegten zusammensein mit freunden und "getränken" wohl nicht packen werde 
*


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> ... wenn beispielsweise irgendwas bei der Bezahlung mit PayPal schief läuft, selbst wenn es unverschuldet ist, dann war es das mit dem Zugriff auf die Spiele im Account.


... bis man den Support angeschrieben hat und mit denen eine ordnungsgemäße Zahlung durchgeführt hat.
Dann sind alle Spiele wieder verfügbar.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Oktober 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... bis man den Support angeschrieben hat und mit denen eine ordnungsgemäße Zahlung durchgeführt hat.
> Dann sind alle Spiele wieder verfügbar.


 Ich setze meine Antwort in einen Spoiler, weil OT.


Spoiler



So wie ich das verstanden habe, konnte die Person das Spiel nicht mehr bezahlen, da das PayPal Konto gesperrt wurde. Außerdem war das nur ein Beispiel.
Wie auch das Beispiel mit der Basta-Antwort vom Support, was ich bereits geschrieben hatte.

Aber Worrel, ich will dich eigentlich überhaupt nicht überzeugen und dir den Spaß an Steam nehmen. 

Fakt ist, in den Steam-AGBs steht ausdrücklich, dass einem der Account nur zur Verfügung gestellt wird und bei diesem jederzeit einzelne oder auch alle Spiele ohne Gründe gesperrt werden können.

Wenn Steam das nicht macht, weshalb schreiben die das dann ausdrücklich in ihre AGB rein? Und es gibt genügend Beispiele in Foren, wo klar wird, dass die auch davon Gebrauch gemacht haben und es auch weiterhin machen werden.

Ich hoffe mittlerweile nur, dass sich Steam oder Origin bis zum Erscheinen der neuen Konsolen, sich nicht auch noch da etabliert haben werden.


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Fakt ist, in den Steam-AGBs steht ausdrücklich, dass einem der Account nur zur Verfügung gestellt wird und bei diesem jederzeit einzelne oder auch alle Spiele ohne Gründe gesperrt werden können.
> 
> Wenn Steam das nicht macht, weshalb schreiben die das dann ausdrücklich in ihre AGB rein? Und es gibt genügend Beispiele in Foren, wo klar wird, dass die auch davon Gebrauch gemacht haben und es auch weiterhin machen werden.


 Sie schreiben den Paragraphen rein, um eine rechtliche Handhabe zu aben, falls irgendwer eine Shop- oder Spielmechanik mißbraucht, an die sie beim Schreiben der AGB nicht gedacht hatten.

Bei Zahlungsproblemen sperrt Steam (jedenfalls beim ersten Mal) nicht. Wenn Paypal da Probleme macht, nimmt man C&B oder SteamWallet oder oder - gibt ja genügend Alternativen.

Leute, die gesperrt wurden, gibt es zB
- weil die über einen Proxy in DE Spiele gekauft haben, die hierzulande beschlagnahmt sind. Da kann jemand rechtlich gegen Valve vorgehen, wenn er rausfinden würde, daß da nichts gemacht würde, um das zu verhindern.
- weil diejenigen irgendwelche Cheats oder Hacks verwenden, um in MP Spielen einen Vorteil zu erhalten. Obwohl: ich meine, das wären dann nur VAC Banns.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Oktober 2011)

Click & Buy hilft auch nicht.
Account gesperrt - Steam Users' Forums


----------

